
Shanti Bhavan empowers children from India’s lowest socioeconomic class - aivijay
Shanti Bhavan empowers children from India’s lowest socioeconomic class to break the cycle of generational poverty through education, leadership, and compassion.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;shantibhavanchildren.org<p>We should build and maintain schools like this for better of India and for the world. Please help the cause if and when you can.
======
aivijay
Link to Shanthi Bavan childrens education
[http://shantibhavanchildren.org](http://shantibhavanchildren.org)

